# Brazil flag pantone



## rudi (Mar 7, 2007)

I was hoping someone could tell me the PMS colours for the Brazilian flag.
Cheers.


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

Most sites quote the government accepted colors as:

Green PMS 355 (CMYK 100-0-100-0)
Yellow PMS Yellow (CMYK 0-10-100-0)
Blue PMS 280 (100-70-0-20)

Another site on Carribean Flags states the colors they use as:
Green PMS 361
Yellow PMS 115
Blue PMS 312

Good Luck!


----------

